# Printing on plastic



## pawb (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm new to pad printing and different printing techniques in general so I'm sorry if this is in the wrong part of the forum!

Id really like to print my designs on tshirts and plastic cups but I'm not sure of the best way to print on to plastic.

I've seen these plastic cups and I wondered what technique they're using to print on them:

- Personalized Tervis Tumbler - 12 ounces
- Personalized Water Bottle
- Personalized Stadium Cups
- Clear Water Bottle with Straw - Aqua

I'd appreciate if you could point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

I would think you can do the following:

Coat item in sublimation poly coating.
use sublimation dye ink to transfer the image.


----------



## Brandz13 (May 14, 2013)

On anything plastic. I would go with Nasdar vinyl inks.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

I agree with Brandz 13. make a jig to hold your substrate and print with vinyl inks. Be sure you have plenty of ventilation


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

pawb said:


> I'm new to pad printing and different printing techniques in general so I'm sorry if this is in the wrong part of the forum!
> 
> Id really like to print my designs on tshirts and plastic cups but I'm not sure of the best way to print on to plastic.....
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJuXdQD2Veg

This is a link to a nice set of videos with a set up to print on this type of stuff!


----------

